# Alargar cable de pc a data show



## crespo (Ago 30, 2006)

bueno solo quiero q me ayuden con esto, lo q necesito hacer es un cable para conectar el pc a un data show lo deseo conectar por el mismo puerto o el mas comun (del monitor) creo q se llama VGA lo necesito ya q siempre tengo problemas al conectar el pc al data ya q es muy corto y es necesario tener el pc muy junto al data si me pueden ayudar con el esquema  ¿ cuanto es el largo maximo q se les puede dar? se los agradeceria mucho un abrazo .- Crespo


----------



## Antonio García Rodríguez (Sep 29, 2006)

- GAROA - 

Buenos días,

Te adjunto el esquema del cable VGA, recuerda que en el lado PC deberás de tener un conector DB15H y en otro lado el inverso de tu equipo, como máximo el cable deberá de tener 5 metros y ser del mismo tipo que el que tienes ahora, te aconsejo que mires la página de Black Box, si tienes que alargar mas el cable, utiliza cables especiales de baja capacidad y resistencia y si fuese necesario un amplificador o repartidor de señal.

un saludo

Antonio García Rodríguez


----------

